# so did owen wilson try to kill himself



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2007)

cause his movies suck?  Cue mr connery


> U.S. tabloids Star magazine and National Enquirer cited unnamed sources as saying Wilson tried to commit suicide by cutting his wrist and taking drugs. Star said he was discovered by a family member, who called for help.


----------



## martryn (Aug 28, 2007)

I like some of his movies.  Not all of them, but some of them are alright.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2007)

i don't think he really acts, he's always himself in his movies "i'm owen wilson, i'm rich and girls like me, i'm not a character with qualities different than this!"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2007)

Wedding crashers was great, i hope he'll be ok.


----------



## JayDotess (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah he did


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 28, 2007)

His nose is odd... but yeah, he cant act. and lol at suicide attempt, I wodner why? Kate Hudson perhaps?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 28, 2007)

It's a lie, a fraud. Why would Jackie Chans partner kill himself?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 28, 2007)

I loved Wedding Crashers.  One of the best movies of that year.

His other movies?  Not so much.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 28, 2007)

All I know about Owen Wilson is he was eaten in Anaconda.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 28, 2007)

it's not really clear if he did or he didn't. personally I don't think so, why would he, unless he's got some major problems nobody knows about.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, I see no reason for him to do so. He has a great life, I could see it if maybe he had lost everything but he is still rich and famous he has no reason to take his own life. (*coughpublicitystuntcough*)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2007)

i could make a laundry list of celebrities and made people who do the most stupid shit including self harm and criminal shit, and destroy their whole lives and careers, and no amount of money or fame in the world is gonna help them.  

"Why would he he's rich?"


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Aug 28, 2007)

He tried to kill himself because his ex-girlfriend (whom he still cared for) was seen with another man. Dax shepard i believe. :|


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2007)

hehehe, how lame


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Aug 28, 2007)

i know, a bit pathetic really. just talk to her.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 28, 2007)

hes not that bad

30% of his films are watchable


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2007)

the only film of his i liked was the giant snake one, and he got eaten early, and J  Lo stinkin ass was in it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2007)

police confirm owen wilson attempted suicide:


----------



## Morwain (Aug 28, 2007)

Poor Owen... most of his movies are good....I hope he's okay....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

Morwain said:


> Poor Owen... most of his movies are good....I hope he's okay....



when did he lose his -ness? :S


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 29, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> I'm lame



we already knew that


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

did u cry when he tried to stab himself and missed?  send him flowers, sign it as gay lover


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 29, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> when did he lose his -ness? :S



Seriously.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2007)

Really it's not funny to make fun of someone who's obviously Ill. He really did try to kill himself then that means problems, i don't see how it's a laughing matter...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

*sing along so he can hear you!
*
you're way too beautiful girl
that's why it'll never work 
you had me suicidal, suicidal
when you say it's over!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJn40QfiS2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2007)

That may be the gayest RnB artist i've seen in awhile...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

imagine the guy that followed his advice :S

the girls are fuccin fine though


----------



## JayDotess (Aug 29, 2007)

Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, that's quite a shame. I do hope that he recovers from this, not look the bullocks of other celebrities that go to "rehab" for a day or two and then say they're fine. Sounds as though Wilson needs a bit of psychiatric help along with some self-management.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Well, that's quite a shame. I do hope that he recovers from this, not look the bullocks of other celebrities that go to "rehab" for a day or two and then say they're fine. Sounds as though Wilson needs a bit of psychiatric help along with some self-management.



he'll probably need substance abuse therapy too, his little gf suppsedly left him cause of his nasty drug habits


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> cause his movies suck?  Cue mr connery



Then why is Uwe Boll still alive 

I think Kate Hudson's break up got to him.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2007)

I actually find some of his movies to be enjoyable.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2007)

his movies or his acting?  yeah ,some of his movies have tits, that's enjoyable


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 30, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Then why is Uwe Boll still alive
> 
> I think Kate Hudson's break up got to him.


It did, he was depressed after the breakup and was easily hauled into the wacky and colourful world of heroine and cocaine by none other than Steve Coogan, which eventually lead to him almost killing himself.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2007)

you think he'll make a comedy about it?  I would pay to watch him comically reenact his drug overdose and failed suicide :S


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> did u cry when he tried to stab himself and missed?  send him flowers, sign it as gay lover



who wrote your lame comeback, Akatsuki300 ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2007)

i wonder if his funeral will play fart jokes, they should subject him to the same torture his movies subjected me


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

bitch bitch bitch, that's all you ever do about any movie except for broke back mountain


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2007)

i made a thread about brokeback mountain.  It's the only movie that didn't have a thread on it till i made one, and nobody here makes much claim to watching it.  I didn't


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 1, 2007)

I would be cool if it was just some stunt to promote the new Wes Anderson movie "Darjeeling Limited" where he plays one of three disturbed brothers. He also wears bandages on his face the whole movie and we don't get to know how he hurt himself. All I'm saying is that it could be some sick pr stunt. 

I love his movies with Wes, the other ones, not so much.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 1, 2007)

it's funny in wedding crashers and in dupree he increasingly plays depressed suicidal losers, i told you he plays himself on screen, no acting involved


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

meh...with his latest movies, i saw it coming


----------

